# Lounge > Food and Dining >  You like apples? How do you like dem apples?

## ExtraSlow

The real Apple thread. 


@suntan
, 
@Swank
, 
@flipstah
, 
@schocker
, 
@LilDrunkenSmurf
.

----------


## flipstah

Fuck Red Delicious.

Basic apples.

----------


## suntan



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Gala.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fuji and Braeburn at the best in my books when they are perfect. But hard to find great Braeburns here. In NZ where they grow them, it's a different story.

----------


## suntan

Try Pink Lady.

If you can find Sunrise in August/Sept try them out, they are often from BC and straight from the orchard rather than storage.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Pink Lady, Gaia, and Fuji are all second place to the superiority that is Honeycrisp. It's sweet, it's crunchy, it's delicious.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Pink Lady and Gala for me. I like the taste of Granny Apple, but hate the texture.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Pink Lady, Gaia, and Fuji are all second place to the superiority that is Honeycrisp. It's sweet, it's crunchy, it's delicious.



It's a low-taste, low-flavour experience.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

If it isn't crunchy and tart I don't want it in my mouth.

----------


## Swank

All hail Honeycrisp in all it's magnificent glory!!! Crisp, sweet, tangy, juicy, and damn near the size of a small grapefruit. They could triple the price on those and I wouldn't think twice about continuing my life with my new love.

----------


## suntan

> Pink Lady and Gala for me. I like the taste of Granny Apple, but hate the texture.



Granny smith is best for cooking.

----------


## DonJuan

> All hail Honeycrisp in all it's magnificent glory!!! Crisp, sweet, tangy, juicy, and damn near the size of a small grapefruit. They could triple the price on those and I wouldn't think twice about continuing my life with my new love.



THIS.

If its not a honeycrisp, it doesn't go in my mouth.

----------


## GQBalla

Kanzi apple

----------


## killramos

Silly overrated fruit.

Makes a decent pie though

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Silly overrated fruit.
> 
> Makes a decent pie though



Hater. Begone.

----------


## Swank

My dad used to eat his Granny Smith apples with a few slices of sharp cheddar cheese, sounds like some old school stuff there. He did the same with apple pie, I've never tried it, not old enough maybe.

----------


## vengie

Pink lady FTW

----------


## T-Dubbs

> All hail Honeycrisp in all it's magnificent glory!!! Crisp, sweet, tangy, juicy, and damn near the size of a small grapefruit. They could triple the price on those and I wouldn't think twice about continuing my life with my new love.



Nothing touches the taste of a good Honeycrisp

----------


## schocker

> All hail Honeycrisp in all it's magnificent glory!!! Crisp, sweet, tangy, juicy, and damn near the size of a small grapefruit. They could triple the price on those and I wouldn't think twice about continuing my life with my new love.



Honeycrisp is king. They also don't turn brown after cutting. 

Kanzi is also like almost an S tier apple. Maybe an A.

https://www.cmiapples.com/uploads/pd...et-o-meter.pdf

----------


## dj_rice

Grapple

----------


## Strider

Ambrosia > *

----------


## vengie

> Grapple



No.

----------

